

Ask HN: ASP.Net shared hosting alternative to GoDaddy? - ctrager

Who is cheap, reliable, and anti-SOPA?
======
benologist
I don't know AppHarbor's stance but they're doing some really cool stuff - you
just do a git push and they'll deploy it for you:

<http://appharbor.com/>

